# WoodStock W1104 Board Buddies, Yellow and Freud 10' x 50T Thin Kerf Combination Blade (LU83R010)



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

The 10 inch 50 tooth combo blade is the same one I use the most on my table saw. Same blade for around 3 or so years and it is still going strong. I would give it a 5 out of five on most crosscuts and a four out of five on rips mainly because it isn't a dedicated rip blade but does above average, just slow down your feed rate. I haven't noticed any ( much ) burning on woods except a little on hard maple, probably my fault. I am sure there are better blades, but, I am happy with this one.


----------



## gtrgeo (Mar 22, 2017)

Nice job on installing the board buddies. I have a newer version of your saw. 113.29402. Looks nearly identical except the gold parts are black. It was my dad's saw and he bought it new to build the house I grew up in. About a year ago I decided to spruce it up and try to get more use out of it. Ended up replacing the motor bearings and purchased a Freud LU91M010 for it as I expect to use it for cross cuts only. I am very impressed with the quality of cut by this blade and the low rake of the teeth make the saw more pleasant to use, less grabby.


----------



## KTNC (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks gtrego. I just looked up a picture of your machine on vintagemachinery.org. Looks like in addition to the black color, you have an extra handle up near the front to help disengage the arm to column indexing pen. I got my saw from my father in law a long time ago. I just recently finished a total disassembly, repair and paint project. I also replaced the bearings like you did. Maybe we'll get another 50+ years out of them!

I just did my first bevel rip cut. I had to get a 20 degree angle on the edge of a 3' x4' piece of plywood. Here are some pictures of the set up. The saw is set up for an in-rip and the bevel is set to 70 degrees. It's a bit scary seeing all that blade, but my body was about 4 feet away and out of the line of fire and hands nowhere close to the blade.










That triangular piece below is the waste section I cut off the edge. I was wondering if that loose piece might come flying out, but with this orientation it just fell away from the blade.










To do this cut, I clamped a straight edge onto the workpiece and then pushed that against the front of the table.










I was very happy with the blade and saw's performance doing this cut.


----------

